# Marketing container preference?



## BeinAl (May 24, 2014)

This may help you with half of your question:

http://www.containerandpackaging.com/info/plasticology.asp


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

All I have seen at the local farmers market have been clear bottles in a mix of plastic and glass. People like to hold the jars up so they can see the light through the honey.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

all of my customers want clear mason style glass jars for honey so that's all I use.
I get away with clear plastic jars for pollen- but then they return them to me to reuse.


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

there is no real answer to your question. we have sold tons thru farmers markets. some people prefer glass as being pure. others pick up plastic as its less prone to breakage. every week is different and no size or type stand out. we offer both which works for us.


----------

